# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Fender sb-4 (or sb-8?)

## firebot

Anybody know anything about these? They are fairly literal reissues of the Mandocaster sold in the UK a few years ago. I just picked up the 8 string variant. Its cool, but a bit odd... no serial number, wierd one-color logo, ###### tuners... but cool in its mandocaster-ish-ness for a fraction of the cost of a real one. Are these common, rare, whats the body wood, pick-up, year of manufacture, etc...

Thanks! 

BTW... I'm new here...

----------


## mrmando

Rare, rare, rare. Imported, branded, and sold by Arbiter Group, Fender's UK distributor. Not sure how "official" they were. Is yours red or blue?

----------


## firebot

Its red. NOS. still had the plastic on the guard, which was a bit of a problem to get off since it was on for so long... it sounds cool to me, but i'm more of a guitarist/bassist.

----------


## firebot

...meaning that I might not be a conneseuer of electric-mandolin tone, not that I prefer guitar or bass.

----------


## mrmando

Can I get a photo for emando.com? I've never had a photo of an 8-stringer. 

And where the heck did you find a NOS SB-8? They came out about 4-5 years back, and I've heard (but couldn't confirm) that only about 30 were made...

----------


## firebot

won it on ebay last week. #if its that rare, i suppose the price was fair. how would i get you a pic?

auction

----------


## firebot

ooops... cut and paste problem...

try this

----------


## firebot

i can take a better pic though...

----------


## mrmando

Ah, here it is:

If you can take a better pic, please post it here as an attachment. Thanks! 

These were made in 2002. I didn't see this one because I usually check only the U.S. eBay site. I don't know what they sold for originally, but £179 strikes me as pretty fair considering the scarcity. That's $358 in those miserable Yankee dollars.

There was a somewhat-similar 8-string sold in the States, the FM-61E. Same general body shape and hockey-stick headstock, but the FM-61E was a sunburst, semi-hollow, had a single bass F-hole like some old Telecasters, & different pickup and placement than yours. Imported from Korea and made out of nato wood (whatever that is). My guess is that the Arbiter batch were also imports from the same Korea factory, with different specs that made them look somewhat more like old Mandocasters. 

Info here, but out of date, since all these instruments have been discontinued. I should really stop writing those pages in present tense.

----------


## firebot

yeah, i'll take a few. i'll post them tomorrow. the camera needs charging...
thanks for the info...

----------


## mandroid

A solid body variant with the 12 string villager, Smurf cap style headstock.
 :Cool:

----------


## firebot



----------


## firebot



----------


## firebot



----------


## delsbrother

Interesting string spacing.

----------


## firebot

The string spaing at the bridge is somewhat variable. The bridge seems to be a 4 string bridge, in that it only has 4 holes for strings to go through. It looks just like a miniature Fender Bass bridge. The strings go through each hole in pairs. The saddles are threaded. I could adjust the spacing by moving each string to a different thread. The saddles are height adjustable, but the allen key required is smaller than any I have ever come accross.

----------


## mrmando

And here, all of a sudden, is an SB-4 that somehow got finished in seafoam green and ended up in the States. 

It's already up to $1K ... I'm not sure it's worth it in terms of quality, but perhaps it makes sense in terms of rarity.

----------


## firebot

Wow! 1K... I feel really good about my purchase price...

...is there an extra string tree on that one? Also, is it possible that it is the standard blue color, but yellowed with age, making it look seafoam? I took the guard off mine to see whats doin in there, and was suprised how much of a pickguard-tan-line there was on an instrument only 5 years old.

----------


## mrmando

I dunno ... I have seen pix of the blue ones; it was a pretty bright blue. This one somehow got tagged as a second, sent to a reconditioning center, and sold to this dealer. Maybe it was a second because it was finished in an unapproved color? Or maybe the reconditioning center did a complete refin for some unknown reason.

The second string tree also appears on the red SB-4 pictured at emando.com. Apart from the color, this one matches the SB-4 in every detail, so I agree with the eBay seller's claim that it is one of them. 

If the current high bidder expects to get something of the same quality as an original Mandocaster, I'm thinking he/she will be disappointed. 

This is another ad that violates my copyright by republishing content from emando.com without my permission. If only that entitled me to seize the item being advertised ...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

<a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/FENDER-Electric-Mandolin-MANDOCASTER-Reissue-RARE_W0QQitemZ110212097558QQihZ001QQcategoryZ
&lt;br&gt;10179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewIt  em" target="_blank">Here</a> is another Seafoam SB-4 on eBay US, this in Georgia.

----------


## mrmando

Well, it makes you wonder just how many of those seafoam SB-4s exist, and why they're cropping up in the States 5 years after they were built.

----------


## mrmando

firebot, here's a question: Does the model number, SB-8, appear anywhere on your instrument? Maybe inside the neck joint (have you taken it apart?)?

I just wonder if there's any way to confirm my suspicions about these here seafoam-green ones.

----------


## jefflester

Maybe a crate of them turned up in the back of some wharehouse?

----------


## mrmando

The plot thickens. A seafoam 8-string has surfaced...

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Martin -- do you know if that short run of SB-4's and SB-8's had contoured bodies or were slabs? (I ask because these are shaped like the pre-58 slab-style bodies.)

----------


## delsbrother

Interesting that last one is stamped "used" on the back of the headstock.

----------


## mrmando

All right, who let the cat out of the bag?

They are ALL stamped "used." Five SB-4s and one SB-8 so far. The SB-8 seller mentioned to me that his instrument was marked "Made in Korea," so my theory is gaining strength. My impression is that the UK SB-4s are slab bodies, like these.

I'm thinking, though, that if you have three of these and you want buyers to think they are "very rare," it's silly to throw all three of them on eBay at the same time.

P.S. The fellow with the three SB-4s also admits his are made in Korea. That means we're probably dealing with nato wood, cheap pickup, et al. Am I wrong in thinking that "reissue" implies "matches the original specs" and therefore this shouldn't be called a "reissue"?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I've always wanted a matching pair of 4-string and 8-string seafoam green emandos -- but I think I'll wait until the market is flooded with these things and the price tanks.

----------


## mrmando

Jim, that should happen within the next 72 hours, by my calculations.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

The hits just keep on coming: here is another seafoam 8-string listing.

Firebot, the seller of the first active 8-string auction advised that the nut width was 1-1/16", which seems pretty narrow -- what is the actual measurement on yours?

----------


## mrmando

Well, the three Buy It Now SB-4s are gone, and that seller claims they were the last three available from the distributor, Musical Instrument Reclamation Corp. in Tennessee. So the five SB-4s and two SB-8s we've seen may be all there was, or close to it.

----------


## mrmando

Presenting Liz Prendergast of UK band "Bluehorses":

It's definitely an SB-4 (note pickup placement). Must be one of the "Sonic Blue" ones.

----------


## firebot

Hi,

sorry for the delay in responding. I've been traveling... I've never had the neck off my SB-8. It doesn't actually say "SB-8" anywhere on mine. I just hypothisized that name...

----------


## jefflester

> The plot thickens. A seafoam 8-string has surfaced...





> The hits just keep on coming: here is another seafoam 8-string listing.


Hey, anybody noticed they're being called "FM988"?

And the first one says:
_Our research has shown that this may be a somewhat rare model, manufactured specifically for a Canadian distributor around 2001. #It was made in Korea and may actually be a model SB-8. The SB-8 only came in Sonic Blue or Red except for a very small number made specifically for a Canadian distributor that were Seafoam Green. It is possible that some of those were stored in the distributor's warehouse all this time and recently sold to a US distributor / refurbisher.... This instrument is stamped USED on the back of the headstock and no factory warranty is available._


The second one says:

_*Stamped Used the finish is a bit discolored on the edges of the body
....
There is a Used or 2nd stamp on the back of the headstock. #This is an imprint stamp, not a sticker or ink stamp. #If there is a serial number it has been partially removed. #All of our Used or 2nd guitars are stamped at the factory before they are sold to our distributor. #Our distributor is a large refurbishing center....#The Used and 2nd stamps in addition to the partial removal of the serial number protects you, the consumer, from someone selling a refurbished guitar as a new guitar and it protects the manufacturer from warranty claims as there are no warranties on these guitars._ 

and the second one clearly has a "2" stamp and a "Made in Korea" label on the back.

----------


## mrmando

FM988 is how the distributor listed them, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

----------


## jefflester

> Originally Posted by  (mrmando @ Jan. 10 2008, 23:43)
> 
> The plot thickens. A seafoam 8-string has surfaced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are up in the $240 range now, with the one Jim linked closing in 5&1/2 hours.

----------


## CLeRIK

I actually got one of these mandolins, the eight string variant. The color is sonic blue. I have however removed four of the strings, running it as a four string since that sounds better when playing with overdrive.

I bought mine at a music store called "Gitarren" in Göteborg (Gothenburg) in Sweden. The price was 2000SEK at a discount (about 300$ with the current dollar price). I have however replaced the original pickup with one from SJ Ryder. I also did not like the sonic blue color so now I have the mandolin wrapped in newspaper.

Here is, however, a picture of me playing with my band before I wrapped it in newspaper:
http://www.snortingmaradonas.se/alcazar/4.jpg

There is also a picture of it at the mainpage of my Swedish mandolin site: http://www.mandolinist.tk

To hear what it sounds like, visit my punk band's MySpace and listen to the song "20 Spänn". The solo/melody is played on that mandolin: http://www.myspace.com/snortingmaradonas

Ooh, another funny thing I would like to add is that one of these SB8s (or whatever their name is) appeared on Swedish national television just a couple of weeks ago. It were played by a guy in the band "Triple & Touch" on the television show "På Spåret", aired on prime time. It was a big suprise for me to see a copy of my own mandolin on TV. It had the same color, sonic blue.

----------


## delsbrother

Snorting Maradonas &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&g  t;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Crimson Dynamo

----------


## CLeRIK

> Snorting Maradonas &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&g  t;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Crimson Dynamo


I'm sorry? I don't understand a thing

----------


## mrmando

Sorry, Erik, it's sort of a private joke. "Crimson Dynamo" is the name of a comic book villain, but it was also reportedly the name of a Japanese punk band featuring electric mandolins, discussed several years ago on this forum. However, no proof was offered that the band ever actually existed. I tend to think it was a hoax. 

But now, thanks to you, we know there is such a band, only it's in Sweden, not Japan. Who would have guessed? 

I enjoyed the clips on your MySpace page. I like the sound of your Fender and hope you find more opportunities to use it in your band. I also liked the horns!

----------


## jefflester

> Sorry, Erik, it's sort of a private joke. "Crimson Dynamo" is the name of a comic book villain, but it was also reportedly the name of a Japanese punk band featuring electric mandolins, discussed several years ago on this forum. However, no proof was offered that the band ever actually existed. I tend to think it was a hoax.


The TEKNO story, from Martin's (mrmando) emando site:
http://emando.com/tekno.htm

----------


## delsbrother

Yes, Erik, I am saying your band is MUCH MUCH greater than (&gt :Wink:  TEKNO! (And I love the idea of TEKNO) It's great to finally hear emando in this context!

----------


## firebot

Hey CLeRIK, could you post a pic of your mandolin after you wrapped it in newspaper? Thanks...

----------


## CLeRIK

Yeah, I've read about the Tekno thing on emando.com earlier. I just didn't remember the name of the "band" 

And yes, I use my emando on some songs. We're making a new album now and the mando is used on many of them, it's primary function is that of a lead guitar so I'm playing mostly solos and melodies. I'm the lead singer in the band also, and we only have one guitar and since I can't play guitar I use the mando instead  There is actually acoustic mando (an Italian bowl-back made in 1916 in Sicilia) on the tracks "Att släcka en eldsjäl" and "Kungliga Jiggen", also at our MySpace.

I haven't got many good high-res pictures of my mando wrapped in paper, so you can't see much of the detail. Here is however two pictures from a gig this summer:

http://SnortingM.bilddagboken.se/index.p....W1nPTcw
http://SnortingM.bilddagboken.se/index.p....W1nPTgw

It's great to hear that you like the stuff we do. If you wan't us to play at your place we're ready to go!

----------


## mrmando

It's apparent that FM-984 and FM-988 are the correct model numbers for the instruments now being sold on the U.S. eBay site. Reportedly some of the Fiesta Red and Sonic Blue ones were sold under those model numbers in Germany and Sweden; I guess they would include Eric's. Perhaps "SB-4" and "SB-8" apply to these models only in the UK. 

Here's a complete list of the Seafoam Green instruments that have appeared on the U.S. eBay site in the past month. So far it appears that sixteen 4-strings and eight 8-strings have been listed. Six of the instruments have appeared twice (and one of these has appeared three additional times): four sold and are being/were resold by the winning bidder; one didn't sell and was relisted; one sold and was refunded, and was sold after being relisted.

A couple of the instruments in the following list have also appeared on the Cafe Classifieds. In addition, one Cafe member says he knows of two instruments that have sold privately, and may have never been listed on eBay. 

Yes, 370016994226 went to me. All that obsessive searching finally paid off. 

URL          Model  Price     Closing date  Comment
360009728158	FM-984	$1,000 	   5-Jan	 
270202087935	FM-984	$226.07 	  8-Jan        BIN
310014296431	FM-984	$299 	     11-Jan       BIN
300189713968	FM-984	$635 	     12-Jan       BIN
300189714922	FM-984	$650 	     12-Jan       BIN
300189711297	FM-984	$650 	     12-Jan       BIN
110212097558	FM-984	$855.01 	  13-Jan	 
160197975490	FM-988	$305.99  16-Jan	 
180205429776	FM-988	$310 	     17-Jan       reserve not met, relisted in 180211696683
290199913343	FM-988	$259 	     20-Jan       BIN
370016994226	FM-984	$246.50  24-Jan       BIN
150209916930	FM-988	$256.88  24-Jan       BIN; refunded, relisted as 150211977189
330206503706	FM-984	$798 	     25-Jan	 
300194212463	FM-984	$775     27-Jan       BIN; same instrument listed in 300189713968
300194222558	FM-984	$259 	     27-Jan       BIN
180211696683	FM-988	$304.95  30-Jan       BIN; relisting of 180205429776
150211977189	FM-988	$256.88  31-Jan       BIN; relisting of 150209916930
300194059652	FM-988	$510     2-Feb        same instrument listed in 290199913343
220196206650	FM-984	$590     2-Feb  
250210484524	FM-984	$545     3-Feb        looks more like Sonic Blue
150210784310	FM-984	$410     3-Feb
170189495311	FM-988	$384.01  3-Feb
310019988822	FM-988	$379     3-Feb        BIN
150211404135	FM-984	$510     5-Feb 
170190043628	FM-988	$481     5-Feb 
180212991225	FM-984 $1,495   6-Feb        BIN; previously listed; most likely 110212097558; did not sell
180213833159	FM-984 $1,495   9-Feb        BIN; relisting of 180212991225; did not sell
200199061112	FM-984 $1,495   12-Feb       BIN; relisting of 180213833159; did not sell
330211832749	FM-984 $450     20-Feb
330211825634	FM-988 $440     20-Feb
180215763095	FM-984                     starting bid is $0.99; relisting of 200199061112
200201286644	FM-984 $995                 BIN; previously listed; most likely 220196206650
350027823561	FM-984 $449     20-Feb       BIN; case and strap included

----------


## mrmando

And why, you ask, are people going nuts over seafoam green 4-string electric mandolins in this country?

Two words: Eva Holbrook!

----------


## jefflester

Wow Martin, thanks for all the research.

----------


## mrmando

Check out 250210484524 and compare the color to the others that have been listed. This one's definitely Sonic Blue, unless the seller's camera is way off.

----------


## delsbrother

I'm getting that Guitar Center X9 feeling all over again!

----------


## mrmando

I don't know what that is, but it doesn't sound like a good thing.

----------


## Gunwald

> Check out 250210484524 and compare the color to the others that have been listed. This one's definitely Sonic Blue, unless the seller's camera is way off.


It is difficult to see if it really is true sonic blue due to the light conditions. I mean look at the head. It is rather bright and the pick up cover is supposed to be black. 
I saw this FM-988 in a shop in 2004 and it looked sonic blue to me at the time. You can see that the head in this image is a bit darker.

----------


## jefflester

> Yes, 370016994226 went to me. All that obsessive searching finally paid off. #


Has it arrived yet? Hoping for a review.

----------


## mrmando

Yes, it got here yesterday. Initial impression is good, but I need to go plug it in and let 'er rip. 

The color is kind of mottled; a yellowed clearcoat over a Sonic Blue finish seems to be the best explanation, to my limited knowledge. 

I thought mine was the cheapest, but last night via Google I found one that went via Buy It Now for even less, on Jan. 8. I added it to the list, earlier in this thread. So far, 14 of the 4-strings have appeared on eBay.

I will have some more news about these before long. They were shipped to the U.S. last September from a Dutch warehouse. 

Anyone got a source for a hard case for these? I sold an extra Blue Heron gig bag a few weeks ago, and now I wish I hadn't.

----------


## jefflester

220196206650 FM-984 just closed @ $590

----------


## ortha

So MRmando, how does it sound?
 How wide is the nut on these?
thanks,
Josh

----------


## Chip Booth

I have one the seafoam SB4s on the way to me from a private sale. #I look forward to checking it out, and I'll certainly get back with a review. #Here's a pic of the one I have coming:

Chip

----------


## mrmando

So Chip, did you get it from one of the eBay buyers, or did you discover the Last Remaining Stash?

----------


## Chip Booth

I don't know where they came from, but this fellow had two of them. They're both gone now.

So what do you think of yours now, mrmando?

Chip

----------


## John L

Would like to hear a review of one of these things from someone that has one in hand.

----------


## delsbrother

Still more popping up every day (don't know how many are real and how many are spoofs). One even on the MC classifieds.

----------


## mrmando

The one on the Classifieds was purchased on eBay. 

Two new eBay ads (one 4-string, one 8-string), and Mitch is now listing one of his starting at $0.99 with no reserve after three consecutive BIN ads at $1495. Given the direct competition with another 4-string, I don't think this one will go as high as it might if the decks were clear.

I have no reason to doubt the legitimacy of the new ads.

----------


## jefflester

And here I was beginning to wonder if they had dried up.

----------


## Chip Booth

> Would like to hear a review of one of these things from someone that has one in hand.


Mine will be here Monday and I'll let you know what I think.

Chip

----------


## John L

mrmando - what do you think of your's?

----------


## Chip Booth

My SB4 is on a UPS truck somewhere in town today. Of course, I have a huge work day and will likely not be done until 10pm ish, so even a rough idea of what I think will have to wait until tomorrow...

I am sure this has been beaten to death somewhere in this forum, but it's been many years since I had an electric. Does anyone with one of these or a real Mandocaster have prefered string gauges?

Chip

----------


## Chip Booth

Ok, my thoughts after playing it for 10 minutes through a cheap amp:

First of all, it's so cute!  #It's smaller than I thought it would be. #Mine is in good shape but shows a little play wear here and there. #The finish is a little odd. #I would describe it as Sonic Blue that has yellowed and now looks more like a Seafoam Green. #I saw this exact effect once doing repair work on a '67 Bronco. It was a gorgeous green color and when I took of the pickguard discovered the original color was bright blue. #I wonder if this is why these have marked as seconds? #The finish has definitely yellowed, and not evenly. #Personally I like the look of it, I'm even considering doing a little more distressing to further the vintage vibe. #I'm just surprised that the finish has yellowed so much so soon.

The neck is small and feels good to me. #The strings on it seem fairly heavy, the tension is high. #I hoped to do a little more easy string bending so I will experiment with gauges and see how it effects things.

The sound is like a Strat, basic single coil tone. #The strings seem to be pretty evenly balanced. #I think the output is a little low compared to a Strat, but I haven't played them side by side yet. #I can't really comment too much on tone since I haven't put it through the paces yet with some real gear, but I think it's gonna be just fine.

Overall I am impressed, and happy to have a new toy!

Chip

----------


## mrmando

The important thing about my FM-984 is that my wife likes the color! Maybe she can borrow it and become the next Eva Holbrook. 

I finally plugged the thing in tonight and gave it a spin. The neck will take a little getting used to but is comfortable and easy to play. No complaints about the action. I wouldn't describe the pickup as especially warm, but it's plenty loud, and responds very evenly to all four strings, as Chip noted. That's been a problem with some of my other electrics. I may decide to keep this baby and set it up with slightly heavier strings. Sounds good on blues stuff. My theory is that every good instrument has a new tune in it, waiting for me to come along and set it free. And a nice D major improvisation fell out of this axe after a few minutes of playing. I can't pay a higher compliment than that.

----------


## Chip Booth

I'm taking my SB4/FM-984/Mandocaster thingy to it's first gig today. I'll be playing a ski lodge in Sun Valley, ID for the next 8 days, and running this thing through my Carr Rambler amp with a slew of pedals incuding an 808 Tube Screamer and a Fulltone OCD overdrive. Should be a good test of what it can do.

Chip

----------


## mrmando

Well, the mother lode has dropped. "Guitar Chuck" from eBay has listed 
10 4-strings and four 8-strings. He bought up the remaining supply from MIRC when these instruments started to get hot. 

I took mine to Wintergrass, where it garnered plenty of oohs and ahs.

----------


## jefflester

Of course that's a ridiculous BIN price when all the recent auctions have been in the $400-$500 range.

Apologies to Martin for stealing his list. :-) I figured it should be added to page 3, though we're getting pretty close to page 4 as it is.

300194059652	FM-988	$510 # # # # 2-Feb # # # # # # # same instrument listed in 290199913343
220196206650	FM-984	$590 # # # # 2-Feb # 
250210484524	FM-984	$545 # # # # 3-Feb # # # # # # # looks more like Sonic Blue
150210784310	FM-984	$410 # # # # 3-Feb
170189495311	FM-988	$384.01 # #3-Feb
310019988822	FM-988	$379 # # # # 3-Feb # # # # # # # BIN
150211404135	FM-984	$510 # # # # 5-Feb 
170190043628	FM-988	$481 # # # # 5-Feb 
180212991225	FM-984 $1,495 # # #6-Feb # # # # # # # BIN; previously listed; most likely 110212097558; did not sell
180213833159	FM-984 $1,495 # # #9-Feb # # # # # # # BIN; relisting of 180212991225; did not sell
200199061112	FM-984 $1,495 # # #12-Feb # # # # # # BIN; relisting of 180213833159; did not sell
330211832749	FM-984 $450 # # # # 20-Feb
330211825634	FM-988 $440 # # # # 20-Feb
180215763095	FM-984 $465 # # # ##20-Feb # ## # # # #starting bid is $0.99; relisting of 200199061112
200201286644	FM-984 $995 # # # ##21-Feb # # # # ### BIN; previously listed; most likely 220196206650, did not sell
350027823561	FM-984 $449 # # # # 20-Feb # # # # # # BIN; case and strap included
200201681738 FM-988#$550 # # ####25-Feb # # # ### ##BIN $595, no offers yet

----------


## mrmando

One can always link back to the original list. I have been keeping it up to date, although the 3 or 4 most recent auctions aren't on there yet.

----------


## John L

It will be interesting to see how much they go for - the BIN price is ridiculous, IMO, but who knows? Just a comment - they seem to be a lot like the mini-strats that sell for about $125-150. They are as much a Fender as the Mandobyrds are Gibsons.

----------


## John L

Still 10 available at $995...

----------


## John L

Still no purchases.. what would be a fair price for one of these? About the same as a Mandobird is my suggestion.

----------


## crazymandolinist

Fender mandos just don't appeal to me. Some of the newer stuff by solo luthiers is really something, espeacially Ryder's. FM's never have been the best quality either. Cute as a button, but impractical I think. I love seeing them though. Firebot your mando looks real nice next to your Musicmaster, love it.

----------


## John L

2 of 10 4 strings apparently sold at $995!!!! (no thanks)

----------


## crazymandolinist

For a four string?! That's crazy, they aren't really all that speacial, just one single coil pup on a tiny unimaginative body. They're not really all that rare either. I lovum though, I want five.

----------


## crazymandolinist

> Fender mandos just don't appeal to me. Some of the newer stuff by solo luthiers is really something, espeacially Ryder's. FM's never have been the best quality either. Cute as a button, but impractical I think. I love seeing them though. Firebot your mando looks real nice next to your Musicmaster, love it.


Changed my mind, I want 6. two five strings, two eight strings, and two four strings in white, red, blue, sunburst, watever. LOVUM. Hey guys ever heard of the FM52SB I think that's what it's called. Sunburst, flame maple top, and amber tuning machines. They have two pickups, and a black headstock. There's one in my music shop for like 450 or 650. Love it.

----------


## delsbrother

> For a four string?! That's crazy, they aren't really all that speacial, just one single coil pup on a tiny unimaginative body. They're not really all that rare either. I lovum though, I want five.

----------


## mrmando

> Hey guys ever heard of the FM52SB I think that's what it's called. Sunburst, flame maple top, and amber tuning machines. They have two pickups, and a black headstock. There's one in my music shop for like 450 or 650. Love it.


The only Fender mandolin with two pickups is the FM-60E. It has 5 strings:

http://emando.com/builders/Fender2.htm

This and several other models were introduced 8-9 years ago in the States. Out of those models, the FM-60E probably came the closest to replicating the old Mandocasters. Except it had that pesky 5th string and extra pickup.

I think a lot of people in the States wanted a reissue of the beloved 4-string Mandocaster, but Fender didn't seem interested in meeting that demand. That alone was galling enough, but it was even more frustrating to know that a few such instruments _were_ available in Europe. Contrary to your opinion, the FM-984 is indeed rare. The European production run was very limited (it wasn't originally authorized by Fender, as I understand), and out of that run, the batch that eventually made it to the States was even smaller (approx. 40-50 instruments, including both 4-strings and 8-strings). 

So while a Korean-made Mandocaster copy might not have a lot of intrinsic value in terms of craftsmanship, it is quite scarce; it has the Fender name on it; and there is relatively high demand for it. As we like to say around here, a mandolin is worth whatever someone will pay for it. Guitar Chuck sold the first FM-984 to hit eBay, and he got $1,000 for it. Then he bought all that were left from the original wholesale batch and held them for a couple of months. Now that Chuck and Mitch appear to have the only remaining FM-984s available on eBay, they can pretty much control the price. If Chuck has sold two more for $995, that just means he has played his cards correctly.

----------


## crazymandolinist

Hmm, thanks for that bit, I love mando history. That page on Fender manos sure has gotten bigger since I last looked at it.

----------


## mzuch

They're back here and <a href="http://cgi.ebay.com/Fender-Mandocaster-Mandolin-RARE-Reissue-FM-988-SB-8_W0QQitemZ360040222381QQihZ023QQcatego
ryZ10179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem" target="_blank">here</a>.

----------


## crazymandolinist

Fender should so reissue those, with enough advertising and enough quality I think they'd do great. Just do the same original colors and everything.

----------


## mrmando

No less a personage than Warren Ellis of Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds is sporting a red FM-984 on the road and in the studio. The instrument shows up on several tracks on the recent Cave disc, _Dig! Lazarus! Dig!_

----------


## Gunwald

Could someone tell me the distance between the outermost strings at the bridge on a FM-984? 
Have one that lacks the bridge. So I need to know to get a replacement.

----------


## mrmando

Just measured mine. It's 1 9/16" from E slot to G slot.

----------

